# Footlight Scallops



## zoltamatron (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey all, I'm doing a project that needs period footlights and I'm looking for some shell or scallop-like covers/reflectors for them. I've searched here on the board and found some threads about them, but couldn't find any links to a good source. Vacu-formed plastic that could be painted would be fine as long as it can withstand the heat of a 100w bulb (which shouldn't be that much anyways). Anyone have any ideas or suggestions?

There's a place that seems to rent them in the UK but I'm here in the US....


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 25, 2011)

What I've done in the past: Take a 9"-12" long piece of 6" diameter Sonotube*, and cut it at a 45° (or steeper) angle on a band saw. Cut a circle of 3/4" ply as a base, and attach a ceramic E26 socket. Paint the inside white, and the outside to look like metal.

*Be aware that the 6" diameter will vary slightly. Last time I bought a Sonotube-like product at my local home center, the 4' tubes telescoped inside one another.

I've also made them by attaching a half-circle of Upson board to a circular plywood base.

If you want more realistic looking, I'd be surprised if BrianWolfe of https://www.costumearmour.com/contact.html didn't already have a mold of sea shell scallops for his vacuform machine.


----------



## coldnorth57 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have made scallops cuts from sheet metal and paitned them whit on the stage side and black on the house side


----------



## rochem (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't know if this is what you're looking for, but this is what we did for Chicago earlier this season:




The uprights are made of tin flashing, cut with tin snips. The bases are half circles of plywood, with a hole for the lamp (I think a 25 or 50 watt A lamp). There are mesh inserts over the gap where the light can be seen through, as well as a cut of diffusion gel. The outside is gold and the inside was originally painted white, but the glare was pretty annoying so they were repainted black. It's worth noting that these were practicals only and didn't actually provide any stage lighting - there's a footlight trough just upstage of the fake footlights that held MR-16 strips that did the actual work of footlights.

Hope that helps.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Jan 26, 2011)

Derekleffew is correct. I have been making shell footlight covers for many years. The 100 watt bulb is not too much of a worry as long as it is not right up against the plastic. We can use any kind of plastic and you can put a reflector between the bulb and plastic to deflect the heat. You can also use very heavy plastic if deemed necessary. I also made a couple of footlights in fiberglass this year for A Free Man of Color (for Jules Fisher). Those will withstand any lamp you want to use. I have included pictures of some of the vac-form shell molds and the fiberglass. Cost will vary depending upon material(plastic is cheaper than cast fiberglass) thickness of material(thinner is cheaper), the number needed(more can be cheaper than less), how quickly you need them(there are rush charges if needed too soon), metallic finish is more than painted which is more than unpainted and design(we can make anything but new molds cost more). You can save money if I provide a rough casting and you cut them out and do any finish work yourself. Feel free to call or write me and we can talk particulars and pricing. 








Just added a page with styles and pricing
http://www.costumearmour.com/footlights.html


----------



## Les (Jan 26, 2011)

Excellent work, BrianWolfe!


----------



## rochem (Jan 26, 2011)

Les said:


> Excellent work, BrianWolfe!


 
Agreed. Those are fabulous! Next time I head downstate, I may try to stop in to your shop and check it out. Those look incredible.


----------



## zoltamatron (Jan 27, 2011)

BrianWolfe....those look awesome! I will certainly be calling/contacting you! I hope that you fit into our budget...


----------

